# monroe county club/4-5 openings



## mack8888 (Feb 12, 2008)

571 acres about 250 hardwoods/ all other in different stage pines. 95% huntable.
413 acres was not hunted last year,I know because i leased the other 158. This land has awesome potential and is land locked, surrouned by other tracts.primitive camps and several clearings for food plots. 10 or 11 members tops may need 4-5 members. price will run 950-1000 a member. i know your thinking that exspensive but land is not cheap in this area. Will know more are numbers in up coming weeks. please pm me and i will answer any questions.please serious inquirys only.


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 12, 2008)

i think i know where this tract is...if you leased it from Ingram-Legrand then i'm surprised Ingram even found a way to get to  that tract of land. and they always ask $16 an acre for this area..which is way too much in my opinion...other timber companies ask 10-12 for monroe-lamar area.
Eric


----------



## OldManWinter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Monroe lease*

Just got my new lease from Ingram went up to $17.00 on our lease.


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2008)

What part of the county is this in?


----------



## mack8888 (Feb 13, 2008)

3-4 miles outside forsyth


----------



## mack8888 (Feb 20, 2008)

Setting up trip in the next couple weeks to check land out for potential members, anyone interrested in looking at property pm me contact.


----------



## mack8888 (Feb 21, 2008)

btt


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 24, 2008)

Can you send me some details, thanks


----------



## mack8888 (Mar 2, 2008)

btt


----------

